# free math SAT prep site



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.khanacademy.org/authenticate.jsp 
Go to the link and click on the SAT book. This guy has done a video presentation explaining every problem on the college board practice SAT test and it is free!

Hope that helps somebody.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.khanacademy.org/sat.jsp
Here is the direct link.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Yer Weclome.  Hope you can use it.

Cindyc.


----------

